# 3 Owls & A Sad Goodbye



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry for being inactive. Been busy lately, preparing for my out of town work in June. I needed to sell a lot of my pets in the process. Will get them all back once i return.

Before selling magpie's other siblings off, i needed to take some vital measurements and physical check-up first just for the record 

Here's magpie's younger siblings; Robin, Jay & Cardinal (cardy's shy )










Roughly 6 inches high from talons to ear tufts 










My new temporary personal fave, Cardy (short for cardinal)










An eye for an eye










Guess who's lunch for today?! (and yes, this is payback for the chick lol)
I'll be skipping the gory part since i still love snakes! 










Bye cute little owls! I'll see your new replacements by September


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

They're adorable! Too bad you can't keep them.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Draenog said:


> They're adorable! Too bad you can't keep them.


I could easily get new ones once i'm back hehe


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've never thought of someone keeping owls. How does one go about doing this, and what do they eat


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

tony21 said:


> I've never thought of someone keeping owls. How does one go about doing this, and what do they eat


They're really small for an owl. Even as adults they rarely exceed 9 inches in height plus they prefer living close to the ground than flying high so their space requirement does not need to be grande.

My babies eat the snakes pictured below 

On a normal sunny day they eat superworms and crickets so they're not that hard to feed as well


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tongue_Flicker said:


> They're really small for an owl. Even as adults they rarely exceed 9 inches in height plus they prefer living close to the ground than flying high so their space requirement does not need to be grande.
> 
> My babies eat the snakes pictured below
> 
> On a normal sunny day they eat superworms and crickets so they're not that hard to feed as well


That's really cool, Do you catch your snakes or do you buy them whole sale.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

tony21 said:


> That's really cool, Do you catch your snakes or do you buy them whole sale.


I'm already breeding them since i was 13. I had a huge fascination for bronzeback treesnakes when i was a kid til i realized they were the most dull of all arboreal snakes and hence their fate lol


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

So as to not cause any confusion, the snakes in the pic are the food lol

And magpie is like, 'Aw heII no!'


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Vary cool.


----------



## JimmayAnne (Feb 9, 2012)

Love the owls . I have a friend who has a large bird house in her backyard and an owl took it over and now there are baby owls. Adorable!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

These guys is roughly bigger than a pigeon as adults. I'm actually freaked out of large owls. They have weird stink eyes and they're loud at night @[email protected]


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

*owls*

What kind of owls are they, and where do they come from??


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Philippine Scops Owls. They were from my dad's breeding farm in the Philippines and exported here in Bahrain. Raptors/Birds of prey are very big here in the middle east. Every middle to upper class household must have at least a hawk or a falcon. Owls are now a booming trend lol


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

So cool, you alway have something cool to post. I love your threads lol:grin:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Really?! Thanks! Lol

I'm just glad someone could take the time off to see my thread and be happy with it. Sharing my daily experiences with my pets that can sometimes be unusual to you guys


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tongue_Flicker said:


> Really?! Thanks! Lol
> 
> I'm just glad someone could take the time off to see my thread and be happy with it. Sharing my daily experiences with my pets that can sometimes be unusual to you guys


I love seeing other people's exotics. You always have cool stuff lol. It's so cool to see things we can't have in Canada lol:lol:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

tony21 said:


> I love seeing other people's exotics. You always have cool stuff lol. It's so cool to see things we can't have in Canada lol:lol:


Speaking of Canada, a friend of mine flew in from Manitoba. He was so stoked about my pets lol. He is so frustrated as he wants a tortoise and a tarantula and stated that husbandry here are miles easy to maintain as it is always warm and humid all year long than in countries who experience cold winters.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

It's so true, so much harder to keep critters in the winter. The more you have the more your power bill goes up. Hahaba:grin::-?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hahaha! I usually feel blessed everytime i read posts about keeping pets warm coz i normally have the opposite dilemma, which is keeping my pets cool lol


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol we just can't win :roll:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah that's nature's perfection for us haha


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm so jealous!! I love owls! They are adorable!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

hlsiefken said:


> I'm so jealous!! I love owls! They are adorable!


The big ones freak me out though. Their eyes give you the stink look haha


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You mean like this? :lol: Great horned owls are the masters of the stink eye...And Starry has hers perfected.

(I know the red eyes are just from the camera flash, but sometimes I'm not so sure...She can be a brat!)


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

That! Haha!


----------

